
U.S. wage growth is higher than we think, researchers say - jaytaylor
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-27/u-s-wage-growth-is-higher-than-we-think-fed-researchers-say
======
bediger4000
It seems to me that the explanation of why average individual wage growth is
higher than AHE (the reported number) makes total sense. You have to weight it
based on worker age because as they point out, wages grow faster early in
working life, and slower late in working life. That means that the adjusted
and weighted etc AHE is the correct measure.

Why does the headline slyly contradict the article's conclusions? Seems weird.

